# Construccion de Cable DKU-2



## pcavaz (Sep 28, 2005)

Saludos a todos
De antemano les agradezco su ayuda soy nuevo en este foro.

Mi pregunta es si saben alguna información para la construccion de un cable  DKU-2 para comunicarme con la PC y el movil 6230 deseo construirlo para comunicarme mediante comandos AT. Estoy partiendo que puedo usar el manos libres de este equipo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 17, 2005)

Hola, el diagrama circuital para la construcción de este cable lo puedes encontrar en este mensaje:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/data-cable-nokia-usb-dku-2-a-385/


----------



## pcavaz (Nov 17, 2005)

Listo ya lo pude abrir gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## ondia69 (Dic 19, 2005)

hola a todos! vereis el problema q tengo es q no tengo manos libres de nokia y mi pregunta es dond puedo conseguir el conector pq he buscado y te vende lo q es el manos libres entero q vale 20 € asi q si me podeis decir de algun sitio dnd vendan lo q es el conector solamente!muxas gracias de antemano


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 19, 2005)

Te cuento que en Colombia consigues manos libres traídos de China, en menos de 5 dólares. Por eso es que utilizar un manos libres original no es una opción. 

Búscalos bien en tu ciudad, la mercancía china esta en todas partes.

Saludos.


----------



## pincho01 (Dic 26, 2005)

Buenas....

Yo conseguí el manos libre original, para hacer el DKU-2, pero me consigo con que no tiene el pin 8, que corresponde al GND data este pin es indispensable....?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 27, 2005)

pincho01 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas....
> 
> Yo conseguí el manos libre original, para hacer el DKU-2, pero me consigo con que no tiene el pin 8, que corresponde al GND data este pin es indispensable....?



Claro que es indispensable, ese pin es la referencia electrica de los otros 3 pines del usb.

Saludos.


----------



## jmax6 (Ene 24, 2006)

solo funciona para nokia, la verdad es que me gustaria saber como puedo crear los demas cables, en vez de poner el puerto paralelo como me enseña el diagrama del cable de siemens


----------



## orly (Ago 23, 2007)

Amigo Li-ion como puedo hacer un cable que se conecte al puerto serial del PC (com 1) para poder conertar un nokia 3220.
Con el fin de utilizar los comandos at atraves del hyperterminal.

De antemano gracias.

Att.

Orly


----------



## dgg006 (Ago 8, 2008)

Acabo de terminar el cable usb DKU-2 y no me andubo.
Tengo un 6103 y al celu le sale como si tubiese el auricular conectado y la compu me dice dispositivo desconocido. Que me puede haber fallado?


----------



## erickmgd (Nov 3, 2008)

hola  como estan todos, saben yo tengo un cable DKU-5 y tengo los manos libre 
me servira?


----------

